# PubMed- Nutrition and inflammatory bowel disease: primary or adjuvant therapy.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Nutrition and inflammatory bowel disease: primary or adjuvant therapy.*

Curr Opin Clin Nutr Metab Care. 2011 Sep;14(5):491-6

Authors: Tighe MP, Cummings JR, Afzal NA

Our understanding of the importance of nutrition in inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) continues to improve. With increasing evidence or cumulative evidence, this article reviews the current data for the role of nutrition in IBD pathogenesis, disease exacerbation and its use in the treatment of IBD in a clinically relevant context.

PMID: 21832904 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

